# Any ideas?



## jimmie (Feb 10, 2007)

What's happening here? First 2 rounds from a new 400 Corbon barrel.

















Slide is very tight. Lots of new parts inside as this Charles Daly was outa spec. Slide stop pin too small, slide to frame fit was lousy.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

Global warming?


Hey, they blame everything else on it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I can't tell and wouldn't want to give you a bum steer. I would take it to a good gunsmith and see what he says. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Did it do this with the 45 barrel on it?

Try putting the brass back in the chamber, cocking the hammer and pulling the trigger? That way you can see where the firing pin hits the primer (high, low, on the side). Once you know that maybe you can figure out if the chamber is off center or the firing pin bushing is off, etc.


----------



## jimmie (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok, Here's what I think is happening.First...2400...I never shot the gun with 45, it was new when I bought it and I bought it just to see how they could sell a 1911 with so many B&W so cheeply. 
Now, the primers are flattened,so this means pressures are high (factory corbon ammo) When it is flatening the primer it must be pushing some metal into the firing pin hole. When the case strikes the long ejecter, the firing pin hole is pulling the burr. I don't think I need a long ejecter, also the face or front of the extracter is dinging the forward slope of the case during firing. No marks if I just hand cycle it. If I slow the ejection and adjust the extracter i may fix all except the flatened primer. It shouldn't hurt to chamfer the firing pin hole a bit, should it?
The firing pin hits just off center.


----------

